

When reviewing somebody else's code, what is it that you usually find most disturbing? - edw519
http://www.noop.nl/2008/04/the-perfect-job.html

======
cperciva
Inconsistent (or lack of) coding style. Yes, I'm serious.

A lack of coding style doesn't just make it hard to read code; it is
indicative of the mindset of the author. It speaks of being sloppy; of not
caring; and of not expecting people to read the code. (It also tends to be an
indication that the code was revised many times without any clear vision; but
that's a secondary point.)

The author of this article writes " _If I ask a real estate broker about a
house, his first reaction should not be his opinion on the quality of the
paint, because that is not going to help me as a prospective buyer. I can
easily have someone else repaint my house, but I cannot easily change its
foundation._ " Maybe he takes a different view, but if I turned up to look at
a house and saw paint peeling off the sides, I'd probably drive away without
even looking inside -- not because I care about the paint, but because I care
about the general neglect which the paint indicates.

I don't care what style you use; but if you don't care enough to have any
style at all, odds are that the foundation isn't very solid either.

------
jeroen
Comments. I've gotten used to dealing with (and refactoring) sub par code and
bad architecture, but I'll never get used to comments saying things like "add
one to x".

